# another design flaw



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

So I was reaching for a smoke in the car..the cigarette slipped out of my hands and it fell inside that hole the hand brake has when you have it activated..can somebody tell me how to get it out??


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

martinskeet said:


> So I was reaching for a smoke in the car..the cigarette slipped out of my hands and it fell inside that hole the hand brake has when you have it activated..can somebody tell me how to get it out??


Short of taking the center console off, you'll have to get another smoke. I've done the same thing, when I was on my last cig of the pack. I used my fingers to kinda "chopstick" it out, but it was caught on something higher up so it was easier to get to. 

This has to be one of the strangest questions I have ever seen in NF, btw. At least, outside of offtopic.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Design flaw huh? How else do you expect the ebrake to engage if there isnt room to move when its not open?

If you can see it, get some plyers or something. 

(Stop smoking, its killing you and could possibly burn down your car  )


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

a boot for the thing would have been nice...but im not really complaining' just trying to inform everybody else here :thumbup:


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

you could always quit smoking, never have that problem, not get the nasty smoke smell in your car, and save yourself a hole bunch of money that you could put into other things!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

ScarCrow28 said:


> you could always quit smoking, never have that problem, not get the nasty smoke smell in your car, and save yourself a hole bunch of money that you could put into other things!


Like a turbo!


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

wildmanee said:


> Like a turbo!


I think I'll live longer smoking than I would driving a turbo car.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

just think how much extra beer you could get a month by not smoking...... now there's some motivation.


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

more beer=bigger belly=more driver weight=slower sentra :thumbup:


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

martinskeet said:


> more beer=bigger belly=more driver weight=slower sentra :thumbup:


And most important, better traction!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Kindfiend said:


> I think I'll live longer smoking than I would driving a turbo car.


lmao .


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

As of yesterday, I have now been smoke free for 10 years. I've been alcohol free for 8 as well. 

I am probably a bit older than most of you guys here.

I also have a bigger belly than... I mean more traction than a lot of you on here as well!


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

:cheers:


ScarCrow28 said:


> just think how much extra beer you could get a month by not smoking...... now there's some motivation.


Thats hilarious


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

Kindfiend said:


> I used my fingers to kinda "chopstick" it out


i'd had to do that too to get a french fry out.


----------



## Ross (Jan 25, 2006)

My Girlfiriend lost her earring in that spot on my 05 1.8s. Its still there...never to return...


----------



## AltimateSE (Jan 19, 2006)

I dropped a pill down there and i tried to get it out and ended up just tearing it all to shreads....$124 for a new center concle and thats including the cupholders which somehow keep it all together.... damn Handle Bars!


----------

